
Three buckets - jasoncrawford
http://blog.jasoncrawford.org/three-buckets
======
dshanahan
The only thing I'd add to this concise post is that once you settle into the
mental discipline of sifting through your experience with these filters
running automatically, other people's problems become frighteningly clear in
the same context. I find many people are wasting the energy they wish they'd
reserved for fixable, controllable problems on a long list of things they
can't control. They're not "working smart" energetically.

